# Browning Nomad II



## JLeon (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone, Im into compound bows but I just got a recurve bow, it was a gift from a friend. I'd love to know more about this bow though, im not fimiliar with recurves so if anyone has any more info like, retail price, what kind of arrows I should use, what wood is it made of, etc Id appreciate that! Here are some pics of the bow, its in great shape in my opinion, Thanks!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J - 

Browning made some of the best shooting bows in the 60's and 70's. That's when your bow was made. At 60" it should do quite well for you, though #45 is a bit on the high side for a first recurve (think about the HOLDING weight of you compound, not the peak weight.

The arrow will depend on your draw length and arrow length, if the ARROW will be between 27" and 29" think about 1916 aluminums (100 - 125 gr heads will be fine). 

More importantly, if you get a new string, it has to be DACRON, that bow won't handle any of the new materials.

Good luck!

Viper1 out.


----------



## JLeon (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually, the string on there is the original string, never been waxed but thanks for the information, it helps a lot! I have 5 cedar arrows at 29 inches, thats the lengh of my carbon arrows for my compound. I just need to start shooting it tommorow!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J - 

Dacron can last a while, but if it's the original string you might want to replace it. (btw - if it's a flemish string, it's not the original, those bows came with endless loop string - just checking!)

Viper1 out.


----------



## MarkH (Jan 9, 2004)

*Browning*

That's quite a friend because those Nomad IIs are some nice shooting bows with good speed. I think that's Shedua in the riser. Brace height per browning is 7 1/2 to 8 1/4 for the Nomad II, and a twelve strand Dacron string would be perfect for that weight. Browning made the same bow with a Brazilian Rosewood riser and called it the Safari II. Anyway, that's a heck of nice gift.


----------



## JLeon (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

